# Squirrel Trapping



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Am I allowed to trap squirrel in a live trap within city limits? What about the use of a 110 conibear?


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

i don't think anything besides a live trap is allowed in city limits. Try a rat trap. just screw/ fasten it to simothing heavy.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

What is the situation where you need to trap them? In your garage, house?? Or just outside? The you need to check with the city to find out about any local ordinances. Then check with the DNR to obtain a permit (free) to remove nuisance animals which will provide a time limit and under what conditions if it is deemed needed.


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

the situation spurred from my post in the trapping forum I have fox squirrels that were eating holes in my trash cans and I live in city limits so i live trapped two of the buggers. I didnt relocate them


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

But in answer to the question, Law Division will make the detirmination. It is rather obvious that if some squirrels are raiding an outdoor bird feeder that a permit would not be issued. It would be also obvious that if squirrels had gotten into a building or a particualr squirrel was insistant on causing some type of damage that a permit would likely be issued. But it does depend on the totality of the circumstances. Harvest data has nothing to do with it. What does matter is that some Tom, Dick, or Harry isn't just using some lame excuse to take wildlife regardless what type of wildlife you wish to talk about. As for paperwork, there isn't that much required. A nuisance animal control permit is on the computer and just requires for the blanks to be filled in. Of course that is a law even in God's Country where even there it is my experience that people to want to do things the proper way.

*5.51 Damage and nuisance animal control permit, issuance.*
Sec. 5.51. (1) Except as provided by subsection (4), a damage and nuisance animal control permit shall be required by anyone to prevent or control, by shooting, trapping or otherwise, the depredations of animals at a time or in a manner not otherwise permitted by law or order. Except as provided in Sections 5.52 and 5.53 of this order, a conservation officer or wildlife biologist shall make an investigation upon complaint of any person allegedly suffering damage caused by wild birds or wild mammals. At the time of such investigation, the complainant shall furnish the department investigator with a written statement, on forms provided for this purpose by the department, indicating the location, extent, kind, and approximate value of the property allegedly damaged, destroyed, or in danger of being damaged or destroyed, the kind and number of animals believed to be doing the damage and such other information as may be required.
(2) If, after investigation, it appears the circumstances warrant control of the animals involved, the investigator will, except for horticultural or agricultural damage caused by deer or requests to use restricted pesticides, issue a permit authorizing their control by shooting, trapping, or otherwise. If issued, permits for restricted use pesticides shall be issued by the wildlife permit specialist. If issued, permits to control deer at airports shall be issued by the district law supervisor.
(3) Permits shall be issued only to bona fide landowners or lessees, or their designated agents, and shall not be transferable.
(4) Except for animals protected by part 365, endangered species protection, of the natural resources and environmental protection act, Act No. 451 of the Public Acts of 1994, nonlethal means of harassment to deter or prevent damage to private property, such as noise makers or scare devices; exclusion devices such as fences or screening; and other recognized and recommended means of preventing damage which do not kill, harm, capture, trap, or collect animals shall not require a permit.
(5) All animals taken under the authority of a permit shall be reported to the department in the manner specified on the permit.
(6) All animals taken under the authority of a permit shall be properly cared for and disposed of as directed by the permit or this order.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/ChapterV_128589_7.pdf


----------

